# Mojo Inshore



## hopm (Jul 23, 2012)

Sadly I'm one of those folks that on some purchases it is hard for me to pull the trigger. I had made up my mind on a 76 mojo inshore in MH action. Made my run to purchase last night and found it to be a non stock item...orders come direct from manufacturer. I'm not much on the wait of a couple of weeks for delivery after order is processed. Any suggestions on a quick source?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

If it's the 1/2 oz to 1 1/4 oz I have that rod. It's nice but if you are getting it from tackle direct I'd look at the daiwa protus 1/4 to 1 oz . A little more pricy but I love this rod . Its by far the best inshore rod I've ever had. The mojo weights a ton in comparison. And doesn't throw the light end well.


----------



## hopm (Jul 23, 2012)

Benji said:


> If it's the 1/2 oz to 1 1/4 oz I have that rod. It's nice but if you are getting it from tackle direct I'd look at the daiwa protus 1/4 to 1 oz . A little more pricy but I love this rod . Its by far the best inshore rod I've ever had. The mojo weights a ton in comparison. And doesn't throw the light end well.


Is that a spinning or casting rod?
I'm looking for a casting.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I have them in spinning. They are made in both though. The mh in the protus rod is 1/2 to 2 1/2 or 3 I have that also for a sight rod for cobia .its light weight with a ton of back bone


----------



## hopm (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I have 3 of the Mojo Inshore rods. Great rods and I like um a lot but I did pick up a new St Croix Bass X this spring and wow what a difference. Lighter stronger and better feel. These seem to be more readily available because they are targeted at the Bass market. Cheaper than the Mojo and better INHO....


----------

